# افضل الطرق للحفاظ على البطاريه لجهاز اللاب توب



## مورا مارون (25 أكتوبر 2010)

_بداية .............

لا تحلم بوجود بطارية ستبقى معك الى الأبد 


البطاريات لها عمر وتنتهي...سواءا القابلة للشحن ام غيرها... 



بطاريات الاجهزة المحمولة العمر المتوسط لها 3 سنوات واذا بقيت بطارية جهازك بهذا العمر...وبدأت تظهر لك مشاكل معها....
فلاتشتكي..بل سارع بالاقتناء ببطارية جديدة..


وبعض البطاريات تعيش لعمر أطول قد تصل الى 5 سنوات وايضا الى 6....والبعض قد لاايصل حتى الى سنة...في حال عدم الاهتمام بها...


وساقوم بشرح الاشياء المهمة التي تحتاجها لتجنب الوقوع بالمشاكل مع البطاريات..
الموضوع الأصلى من هنا: منتديات فله http://www.flh7.com/vb/t1969.html#post12978


أولاً..الحرارة المرتفعة المباشرة للبطارية...كأنتقوم بنزع البطارية من الجهاز ووضعها على المنضدة او بجانب شنطة المحمول 
وتتركها عرضة للأشعة المباشرة من الشمس وغيرها...


أما من الحرارة الي يسببها الجهاز فهذا ليس بضرر أبداً على المحمول إن شاء  الله تعالى..والبطارية مصممة للتعامل معه ومع حرارته لتناسبه
..فليس أي ضرر ولا خوف من هذا الشيء.. 



ثانياً..العمل على المحمول وهو موصل بالكهرباء والبطارية في أنٍ واحد...


بالطبع مع الوقت...ستلاحظ ان البطارية بدأ يقل عمرها الافتراضي...
أي أنها بالسابق تعمل لمدة 120 دقيقة...ستلاحظ بعد 4 أشهر أنها تعمل لمدة 100 دقيقة فقط...


دائماً اذا كنت تعمل على المحمول بواسطة الكهرباء...افصل البطارية من  الجهاز واعمل على الكهرباء فقط...ولاابد ايضا ان تتأكد من انه لن يتم 
انقطاع التيار عن الموصل لعدم فقد البيانات التي تعمل عليها...


واذا كنت تعمل على المحمول بواسطة البطارية....فأفصل الموصل الكهربائي بعد انتهاء البطارية من الشحن...


ثالثاً..اذا كانت البطارية غير ممتلئة تماماً...أي انه اذا كان بها 50% مثلا..فالافضل استخدام البطارية الى ان تصل 10%
...ومن ثم تقوم بأعادة شحنها....وليس شحنها وهي بها 50%..


هذا ليس مهماً جداً ولكن مع مرور الزمن يقل عمر البطاريى الافتراضي..


رابعاً..اشحن البطارية في حالة انها وصلت 10%....واذا اردت استغلالها اكثر...لاابأس ولكن دون النزول عن 3%....فهنا يعني الخطر..


خامساً...لاتهمل البطارية أبداً...بحيث دائماً تعمل على الموصل  الكهربائي..ولا تستعمل البطارية...فحتما سيكلفك ثمناً لبطارية جديدة  مستقبلاً....
وأيضاً خسارة بطارية جديدة بسبب الأهمال..
فلابد من استعمال البطارية على الاقل مرة في الاسبوع...فهذا افضل  الاحوال..وان لم تستطع فأقلها استعمال البطارية في مدة اقصاها 3 اسابيع...
ولاكن مع المحافظة على ابقائها نشيطة..


........................................ 



تنشيط البطارية: 


ان تقوم بشحن البطارية 100% ومن ثم افراغها الى ان تصل 10%..(الافراغ يكون بواسطة الاستعمال فقط)..
اي انك تستعمل الجهاز الى ان تتفرغ البطارية..


متى أقوم بعملية التنشيط؟؟؟ 


الافضلية بالقيام بعملية التنشيط عندما لا تستعمل البطارية لمدة تتراواح مابين أسبوع الى 3 أسابيع...أي مابين 7 الى 20 يوماً..


تقوم بها عندما تشتري البطارية الجديدة او تشتري الجهاز المحمول الجديد...


والافضل أيضاً عندما تشتري جهاز محمول جديد او بطارية جديدة....أن تقوم  بشحن البطارية لمدة 12 ساعة متواصلة...ولو كان يوم كامل يكون أفضل ايضاً...


ايضا تقوم بعملية التنشيط لمدة 3 الى 4 مرات عندما تقوم بشراء الجهاز المحمول او البطارية الجديدة...


وآخيراً أنصح بعملية التنشيط أسبوعياً... 


=============


طرق تقوم بجعل البطارية تدوم لفترة بقاء أطول: 


لنعلم أولاً...ان بطارية المحمول..تستطيع ان تعمل بجهازك لمدة 120 دقيقة..وتستطيع ان تعمل خلال 80 دقيقة فقط...


وهذا يعتمد عليك أنت عزيزي..


تشغيل البرامج التي تأخذ قدر كبير وهلك جهد المعالج والرامات والهاردسك في جهازك...حتماً سيقلل من وقت البطارية لديك...


فمثلاً برامج الاستوديو مثل 3dMax & AutuCad ...وغيرها من البرامج الكبيرة الحجم..


الالعاب التي تصدر من الشركات الكبرى مثل شركة EA Gams & Rockstar Games وغيرها من الشركات 
المصنعة للألعاب الكبيرة التي تكون على عدة سيديات او قرص ديفيدي..فحتما ستقلل من وقت البطارية..


وايضاً الافلام..تأخذ من البطارية مثلها مثل البرامج والالعاب 


اضاءة الشاشة... كلما قللت اضاءة شاشة المحمول..كلما بقيت معك البطارية بوقت أطول..وتستطيع عمل تجربة لذالك بنفسك..


ويكون تقليل اضاءة الشاشة من خلال أحد الأزرار العملية في جهازك(غالباً يكون السهمين الاعلى والاسفل..
ستلاحظ بهما رسمة شمس) مع زر Fn في المحمول.. 


أيضاً..لا ننسى أن مواصفات الجهاز المحمول...لها طاقة فكلما ازدادت مواصفات الجهاز..كلما قل وقت البطارية...
وكلما انخفضت مواصفات الجهاز..فكلما ازداد وقت البطارية بالعمل...


وسأذكر أهم القطع بالجهاز المحمول التي تأخذ قدر كبير من البطارية 


سرعة المعالج العالية (2.0 فأعلى)..


كرت الشاشة المنفصل..حسبما كان نوعه...


الهاردسك ذو السرعة العالية (7200)..


أذا قمت بتركيب الكثير من القطع الاخرى للمحمول..مثل رام عالية 2 جيجا...وايضا هاردسك خارجي وغيره من منافذ usb في نفس الوقت.. 


==============


طرق جملية للمحافظة أكثر على الاداء


الان سأضع طريقة آخرى للحفاظ على البطارية أكثر...والافضلية للجميع بعملها...لأنها لا تضر بالجهاز المحمول أبداً ولن تقلل عملك عليه 
...وساشرحها لكم بالتفصيل ان شاء الله..


المعالج:


نستطيع بالجهاز المحمول ان نحدد عمله بحيث يبقى دائماً بسرعته القصوى...ام بنصف سرعته...


مثال: عندما تكون سرعة الجهاز المحمول 1.7 سنترينو...


فأنه بإمكاننا ان نجعل سرعته دوماً 1.7....ونستطيع ان نجعل سرعته النصف بحيث تكون تقريبا 890 ميجا...


وبالطبع اذا جعلنا السرعه النصف..فهي أفضل...سوف توفر لنا مقدار من الطاقة بالبطارية..


(لااخوف منها لأنها ستكون النصف في جميع الاوقات ماعداا اذا احتاج الجهاز  للسرعه القصوى فأنها ستكون حتماً السرعه القصوى والاصلية للمعالج)..


ونستطيع عمل هذه الطريقة من خلال التالي:


الذهاب الى لوحة التحكم


ومن ثم خيارات الطاقة power opition 


ومن ثم من التبويب نقووم بتغيير الخيار في الاعلى فقط وهو لاب توب


وايضا لاتقم بتغيير اي من الخصائص التي بالاسفل..تغيير بعضها لابأس ولكن جميعها لافائدة من تغيير الطاقة..


ومن ثم موافق...ونقوم بمعرفة السرعه الحقيقة الان للمعالج هي عن طريق خصائص جهاز الكمبيوتر...اذهب الى سطح المكتب..
واضغط بيمين الماوس على جهاز الكمبيوتر..ومن ثم اختار خصائص...


=============


شيئ آخر مهم..



وهو ان تقوم بتفعيل حافظة الشاشة (سكرين سيفر)...وهي مفيدة وخصوصا اذا جعلت الشاشة سوداء اللون..
(للمعلومية الالوان الفاتحة تأخذ قدر اكبر من الاوان الغامقة...ولها تاثير ايضا على الأستهلاك) 


وتستطيع تفعيلها من خلال سطح المكتب...الضغط بمكان خالٍ في اي مكان...ومن ثم اختيار خصائص..


ومن الاعلى تختار تبويب حافظة الشاشة ***een saver وتختار من الاسفل ماتشاء من حافظات الشاشة المتحرك والثابتة 


وتستطيع معرفة المتبقي من البطارية في المحمول من خلال طريقتين :


الاول: من الرمز الذي يظهر لك بجوار الساعة اسفل الشاشة..



الثاني ..وهو من خلال البرامج التي تأتي مع الجهاز...وهذه توجد في بعض الاجهزة فقط...ياتي معها برنامج خاص بالمحمول ويكون
ضمن البرنامج مقدار لتبيين المتبقي من الطاقة بالبطارية... 



تستطيع ايضا تقليل الأستهلاك...من خلال الخلفية التي تضعها لسطح  المكتب...فكلما كانت الخلفية غامقة...كلما وفرت عليك قدر اكبر من الطاقة...


لأن الاوان الغامقة لااتستهلك قدراً كبيراً من البكسلات التي تعرضها شاشة المحمول...بخلاف الاوان الفاتحه والقوية..._


----------



## missorang2006 (26 أكتوبر 2010)

*شكرا على الموضوع القم
انا حكولي ضلك واصله الجهاز بالكهربا والبطارية فيو 
بس شكلو كلامهم غلط لازم اشيل البطارية او الشاحن
شكرا كتير​*


----------



## النهيسى (26 أكتوبر 2010)

موضوع جميل جدااااا

شكرا

الرب يبارككم​


----------



## مورا مارون (29 أبريل 2011)

*نورت الموضوع *


----------



## Mr.TiTo (5 مايو 2011)

*شكرا للافادة موضوع مميز وجميل الى الامام دائما *​


----------

